# [SOLVED] Wireless networks available but cannot see any in the XP Wireless networks w



## MickCrowley (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am having a problem with a Toshiba SP A10 and external wireless cards. It seems that I am unable to use the Windows Wireless configuration when I have any WIFI card installed. I can access the networks tru' the WIFI cards s/ware but when I check the 'Use Windows to configure....' in the advanced settings it tells me there are networks available but does not display them. I really need to use the Windows config as the laptop is used by different people and the config. for the cards is pretty cumbersome compared to the Windows wireless config. Any ideas would be appreciated. I have tried DLink and Trendnet cards both with the same results.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless networks available but cannot see any in the XP Wireless networks window*

Are you sure you don't have the 3rd party client running when you try to use WZC?


----------



## MickCrowley (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Wireless networks available but cannot see any in the XP Wireless networks window*

Tks johnwill

I have no 3rd party client running.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless networks available but cannot see any in the XP Wireless networks window*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## MickCrowley (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Wireless networks available but cannot see any in the XP Wireless networks window*

Tks Tech Support.

Tried the commands you sent but couldn't reset the TCP/IP stack. WINSOCK ran OK. Discovered what the problem was. Both the Eventlog and Windows Management Instrumentation services were stopped. Started Eventlog first and was then able to restart WMI. And all is well.

Thanks for all your help. :smile:


----------

